

Ask HN: Your favorite guide/learn-to - ThinkWriteMute

Hey guys, I'm currently writing a guide similar to Learn You An Haskell and Learn You Some Erlang and I've been looking around for great examples beyond that.<p>So my "question" is: Link to some learning guides for programming languages that you had <i>fun</i> with.<p>Bonus: If the guide isn't dry/boring!
======
mbrubeck
I really enjoyed Write Yourself a Scheme in 48 Hours (a Haskell tutorial):
[http://jonathan.tang.name/files/scheme_in_48/tutorial/overvi...](http://jonathan.tang.name/files/scheme_in_48/tutorial/overview.html)

------
nir
obviously: <http://mislav.uniqpath.com/poignant-guide/>

------
hga
Maybe _A FORTRAN Coloring Book_
[http://www.seas.gwu.edu/~kaufman1/FortranColoringBook/Colori...](http://www.seas.gwu.edu/~kaufman1/FortranColoringBook/ColoringBkCover.html)
(I can't be sure since I got my copy long after I'd learned FORTRAN and wasn't
using it anymore, but it looked OK or better).

------
gtani
look up whytheluckystiff's ruby tut's, the _sine qua non_ for some of
"brilliant!" (and "huh?" for others

<http://whymirror.github.com/>

